# Anthurium??



## kirsty-kay (Nov 19, 2011)

Hi all I just bought a really nice anthurium plant up at tesco and wondered with repotting of course in Eco earth is it safe in my whites tree frog viv I'm getting into this planted viv malarkey lol any help or other suggestions would be welcomed


----------



## soundstounite (Sep 6, 2009)

kirsty-kay said:


> Hi all I just bought a really nice anthurium plant up at tesco and wondered with repotting of course in Eco earth is it safe in my whites tree frog viv I'm getting into this planted viv malarkey lol any help or other suggestions would be welcomed


Kirsty,is this a fern(i might have me letters jumbled again).....have a looksee is is felixfemina? If so then my guess is it would want something free-er draining than ruddy ecoearth,'cuse the french ,its froggy safe i know,but it holds way too much water, i think if the plant is what i think it is,it will rot planted in ecoearth.Again if I'm right on the plant,well its ok for darts so i guess,unless someone knows better,its ok for other phibs.
Kiddo how could you not get into this planted viv malarky:2thumb:,i have no experiance with whites...period,but i'd lay a bet that they want a erm robust plant:whistling2:
Stu


----------



## Jazzy B Bunny (Jun 21, 2007)

Yep it's fine, I have one in my red eyes viv. Just make sure you wash the whole plant thoroughly including the roots and get all the old soil off. Unfortunatly mine didn't keep it's bright colour for long.


----------



## Ron Magpie (Oct 11, 2009)

No Stu, it's a leafy tropical plant: Anthurium Plant Care 

Kirsty it's fine to use, but can be a bit fussy; not many people get them to grow well in tanks.


----------



## Jazzy B Bunny (Jun 21, 2007)

Ron Magpie said:


> No Stu, it's a leafy tropical plant: Anthurium Plant Care
> 
> Kirsty it's fine to use, but can be a bit fussy; not many people get them to grow well in tanks.


I've had mine for around a year, it's still alive but it's lost its nice red colour on the flowers.


----------



## Ron Magpie (Oct 11, 2009)

exal1965 said:


> i guess,unless someone knows better,its ok for other phibs.image


 Yes, it's fine.


----------



## kirsty-kay (Nov 19, 2011)

ah thanks guys yeah it's a funny looking but lovely plant! I was given a suggestion the other day to try a peace Lilly in there to I ve got to see if garden centre has one, I'm loving the natural look of planted vivs and it's really rewarding looking in thinking I did that. What's best to plant the plants in? I ve been turned to the planted side for sure lol, sure it must be nicer for frogs to have natural things in there!!!!


----------



## Ron Magpie (Oct 11, 2009)

kirsty-kay said:


> ah thanks guys yeah it's a funny looking but lovely plant! I was given a suggestion the other day to try a peace Lilly in there to I ve got to see if garden centre has one, I'm loving the natural look of planted vivs and it's really rewarding looking in thinking I did that. What's best to plant the plants in? I ve been turned to the planted side for sure lol, sure it must be nicer for frogs to have natural things in there!!!!


 If you want to go the whole hog, check this thread out: http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/planted-vivariums/659337-bio-active-substrates-how-why.html


----------



## kirsty-kay (Nov 19, 2011)

YOu know my style already Ron !! Lol , the whole hog is Definatly my way lol I ll have a look once I ve dropped my youngest at playgroup might actually get 5 mins peace lol thank you


----------



## soundstounite (Sep 6, 2009)

Ron Magpie said:


> No Stu, it's a leafy tropical plant: Anthurium Plant Care
> 
> Kirsty it's fine to use, but can be a bit fussy; not many people get them to grow well in tanks.


Letters messing with me bro:blush:
Athryrium felix femina nice!!:mf_dribble: the lady fern,i know someone trying to cultivate a dwarf form for darts,really clever Ron they spayed the viv with spore with a hand misted,how cool is that:notworthy: 
Beautiful plant Ron Shaz and i used to grow it,have a looksee,i'll be thinking you'll have a desire for it in your shady bit in your garden
Stu


----------



## MantellaMan (Feb 3, 2012)

Oooooo you just reminded me, I have to buy a load of Plants soon! Lol :L 
Need a couple of Pothos (i keep going to buy some and forgetting :/ lol)


----------



## Ron Magpie (Oct 11, 2009)

soundstounite said:


> Letters messing with me bro:blush:
> Athryrium felix femina nice!!:mf_dribble: the lady fern,i know someone trying to cultivate a dwarf form for darts,really clever Ron they spayed the viv with spore with a hand misted,how cool is that:notworthy:
> Beautiful plant Ron Shaz and i used to grow it,have a looksee,i'll be thinking you'll have a desire for it in your shady bit in your garden
> Stu


 I love ferns- we grow about ten varieties in the boyfs garden. Never had much luck with them in tanks, though.


----------



## soundstounite (Sep 6, 2009)

Ron Magpie said:


> I love ferns- we grow about ten varieties in the boyfs garden. Never had much luck with them in tanks, though.


I've got a little cracker here Ron,i think its a boston,later on I'll try to sort ya out,it puts out little runners and seems just about bomb proof,viv wise.Oh remember way back me growing some spore,well they all appear to be taking on the cork sheets we use in viv,although i'm abit confused because they were meant to be poly vulgare and appear to be button fern.More confusion because although we have set a good few spores,none of these were the button fern,so i can only think i have a pot ful of self set gametophytes,very strange
Stu


----------



## Wolfenrook (Jul 2, 2010)

That thread of Jay's about bioactive subs is pretty rubbish to be honest. Happy to say this, as Jay knows I reckon it is as it's there just to plug a book he was writing. lol Combine it with the bit I wrote here though Setting Up Your First Planted Dart Frog Vivarium and you'll have a better idea of how to make a really good substrate. I use that mix a LOT, and have had brilliant results with it. Oh and yeah, given time it tends to sprout moss and ferns all on it's own. lol Sometimes they're a bit big for where they pop up though. 

Another trick is to grow a rhyzome type fern outside the viv, and then just cut a piece off to plant in the viv. Drag the leaves gently over a few surfaces and you just might get lucky and have some spores grow. I had this happen in my Sisa viv, I planted a piece of bear paw fern on the back of the viv, only for another 2 to sprout from spores on some of the branches in there. Result. 

Ade


----------

